# Symptoms on the 2WW



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone that's been on the 2ww and had no symptons gone on to have a BFP.


Lezli


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Lexey,

I'm also day 3 after FET my test date not until 17th April, I had 6 cell and 8 cell transfered.

My last fresh IVF at the end of last year I had niggling pains, lower tummy which must have been implantation, so I'm comparing this with last time and so far have nothing.  I went on to have a BFP but sadly miscarried 4 days later.

I have also been right though this site and can't seem to find anyone that have no symptons and then going onto have a BFP.

A little worring.

  

Lezli xx


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanx Lexey,

I know each treatment is different, but can't help but compare.  Yea I'll keep in touch and we can compare having no symptons ha,ha
My treatment is at Ninewells, Dundee and they have always been 17 days after transfer.  It's a long time, I think I will probably test early too.  Take it easy 

Lezli


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi there

if you have a look in the voting room you'll see there's a poll on this age-old question!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

Good luck ladies       

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I had very few symptoms with my last bfp only slight niggling pains about half way through.In fact I had no symptoms throughout the pregnancy with made it to 8 weeks. When I was searching I found loads of ladies who got bfp's with no symptoms. TBH it is a bit early to get anything during the 2ww and much that you do is down to all the meds.

Good luck and never give up until you test on otd  keep away from the evil pee sticks as well no goo ever comes from them!!!


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Lexey, you naughty girl      you stocked up already.  When do you think you will give in and test?

I have a digital clearblue left from last time, certainly not going to use that one early, couldn't bear it coming up not pregnant, will have to go get some normal ones may be in a week or so.

Going to have a nice relaxing weekend, it's our 11th wedding anniversary tomorrow so going out for dinner.  Walk the dogs but not much else  What you up too?

Roll on this time next week then at least I'll be half way there.

Lez xx


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Lezli

I had ICSI and had some symptoms during the 2ww and went on to have a BFP.

I have just had a natural FET this month, OTD is Monday but af due yesterday and I've had positive hpts since Tuesday.  Still don't quite believe it as I have no symptoms at all and have had no af pains during the 2ww like I had the last time.  I expected to just "know" if I was pregnant again as I would recognise the symptoms but that's not the case.

When I was pg before I had very few symptoms once I got my BFP and came off the progesterone - slight queasiness occasionally and I felt a bit tired a couple of times around 8-9 week but that was about it.  Some people just dont get many symptoms but I agree they can be reassuring at this stage.

btw I also had an 8 cell and a 6 cell transferred. 

Best of luck  

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

ps Lezli my OTD is 16 dpo, quite late and I queried this with the clinic (GRI) but it's because my OTD would have fallen on the weekend and they're not open to do OTD bloods.

pps just read your signature, sorry to hear about your loss hon


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Lexey you should know better!!!  DO NOT test early Pee Sticks are evil!!!!


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Boo Boo thanks for the reasurance, good luck for testing, your daughter looks so beautiful.

I,ve been comparing this treatment with last, maybe shouldn't do that it's only because last time was the only time that i've had a BFP .  Roll on 17th i do think that i will test slightly early maybe a couple of days.

Congraultations on your BFP, that's given me some hope.  

How are you doing lexey?  hope you've put them pee sticks away.   for now anyway

Hope you both have a great weekend.

Lez


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had nil-very few symptoms on my 2ww - my diary is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165388.0


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

lezli and LEXEY - I wish you both the very best of luck for this cycle   
Hope you both get your long awaited BFPs!

Love Boo x


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Lexey

Still no nothing, trying not to read tooooooo much into it.  Had a lovely meal came home and went to bed, couldn't sleep too hot so slept in the spare room, I must have woke about 4 times and my dreams were great.  

At least you are getting something, good for you being lazy and relaxing is prob the best thing to do in the early days, so today is day 5 pt for us, when are you gonna test do you think when is your OTD again.

Have a nice sunday.

Lezxx


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Lexey

I had transfer on tuesday and my embies were also frozen at day 3 so we are at the same stage.

I think i will probably test round about day 14 which would make it tuesday 14th as this is still early for my clinic.  but then we'll wait and c.  

Speak soon
Lezxx


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

it was at 1.15pm


----------



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Lexey,

Yea I'm ok, this 2ww is killing me, still no symptoms.
Done something very very silly yesterday.
I had a clearblue digi left over from xmas - yea you know whats coming - i tested and off course if was negative, what a stupid thing too do eh!    

I jsut hope and pray that I was way too early and it might change.   

How are you?  had any symptoms yet.  How are you coping is it tuesday next week you test.

Lez xx


----------

